# Nennstrom



## Fabian (9 November 2008)

Hallo ,

wie berchnet Ihr den Nennstrom für einen Schaltschrank???
Einfach den Nennstrom aller Verbraucher (Lüfter,Motore,Heizung,usw) zusammen rechnen,oder muß man da sonst noch was berechnen ???
Warum wird der In eigentlich auf einem Typenschild im Schaltschrank angebracht???

Danke für die antworten


----------



## Homer79 (9 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich rechne alle Ströme/Leistungen zusammen plus ca. 30% Reserve...danach baue ich unsere Anlagen auf.

Gruß


----------



## MSB (9 November 2008)

Inwiefern wurde deine Frage nicht schon dadurch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22529
beantwortet?

Warum der In auf dem Typenschild steht:
Um jetzt ganz dumm zu antworten, weils Vorschrift ist.
Und weil so jeder auf den ersten Blick weiß, nach was er die Zuleitung auszulegen hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Fabian (10 November 2008)

Hallo ,

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
Wollt nur nochmals nachfragen, da ich das letzte mal einen Schrank von uns nachgerechnet habe und mein Ergebnis ~ 50 A über den angegebenen Wert auf dem Typenschild lag....


Gruß Fabian


----------



## Homer79 (10 November 2008)

Wenn man alle Ströme zusammenzählt, die fliessen könnten, würde man sicherlich auch immer viel viel zu groß dimensionieren. 
Deshalb rechnet man auch mit nem Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor, was bedeutet, das man die Ströme addiert, die bei Nutzung der Anlage sich ergeben.


----------



## Fabian (11 November 2008)

Hi ,

wie ist das genau zu verstehen "bei Nutzung der Anlage"????
Wieviel würde man z.B. für einen 300A / 111 KW Motor berechnen wenn man den Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigt??!!??

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MSB (11 November 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> wie ist das genau zu verstehen "bei Nutzung der Anlage"????
> Wieviel würde man z.B. für einen 300A / 111 KW Motor berechnen wenn man den Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigt??!!??
> ...



Ein einziger sehr großer Verbraucher ist jetzt ein relativ dämliches Beispiel.
Dieser Motor (in der Größe im Regelfall Ventilator, Pumpe, Verdichter),
kannst du von einem Bemessungsstrom von mindestens 330A ausgehen,
da derartige Antriebe auch ohne weiteres mal länger mit tendenzieller
Überlast laufen können / werden.


Viel interessanter wird der Punkt "Gleichzeitigkeit",
wenn du dir z.B. ein Kälteverdichter-System vorstellst.
Du hast z.B. 3 Kälteverdichter mit 30kW, von denen Auslegungsbedingt
immer nur maximal 2 laufen werden / dürfen, oft spielt hierbei auch Mechanik
im Sinne von Leitungsdimensionierung eine große Rolle.

Also hast du zwar theoretische 90 kW, aber praktisch nur 60kW,
ich hoffe dir wird das Prinzip ein wenig klarer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

